# Hi, I'm On The Slippery Slope



## simonlincs

Hi everyone

Well after wandering innocently onto the RTL site, honest. I found the forum and had a look around. I was impressed by the spirit and friendliness of the forum, so impressed I bought a watch, hopefully will get it this weekend. Then found myself getting another! Up until now I had a Seiko dress watch 21st present and a Reactor critical mass both quartz, now I am on my way to a RLT36 and a Nettuno 3.

Am I beyond hope?

ps, wish I could go lower case, had caps on when I joined, now seem stuck shouting to everyone.

cheers


----------



## hotmog

Welcome to the forum, Simon.







That's two very nice watches you've got coming in. You did very well do get yourself a '36; they are a very limited edition and don't come up that often.

Yes, I'd say you are quite beyond hope - as are the rest of us on here.


----------



## mattjg01

Welcome Simon. Hope to see some pics of the new arrivals soon.

I'm afraid to say you are well passed all hope already and rapidly approaching loony town. I am sure before long you will be wondering how you managed to go more than a week without getting a new watch


----------



## blackandgolduk

Hi Simon,

Welcome to the forum - 'tis a friendly place and there's loads of v. knowledgeable people around. I'm sorry to say it looks as though you're in the first stages of addiction - there's very little chance of turning that around!


----------



## Bladerunner

Welcome to the forum Simon.









Well done getting the RLT36.


----------



## hippo

mattjg01 said:


> Welcome Simon. Hope to see some pics of the new arrivals soon.
> 
> I'm afraid to say you are well passed all hope already and rapidly approaching loony town. I am sure before long you will be wondering how you managed to go more than a week without getting a new watch


A week









Welcome aboard Simon


----------



## jasonm

Welcome!


----------



## Roy

Welcome Simon, I have changed your name to lower case.


----------



## simonlincs

Roy said:


> Welcome Simon, I have changed your name to lower case.


Many thanks Roy,









funny I never got into watches until this last week, although I actually make sunclocks for gardens and schools and whilst my accuracy normally runs 5minutes +/-. I do claim that the power supply is guaranteed for 5 millions years, which is quite a power reserve. glad to be onboard

Simon


----------



## simonlincs

simonlincs said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome Simon, I have changed your name to lower case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many thanks Roy,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> funny I never got into watches until this last week, although I actually make sunclocks for gardens and schools and whilst my accuracy normally runs 5minutes +/-. I do claim that the power supply is guaranteed for 5 millions years, which is quite a power reserve. glad to be onboard
> 
> Simon
Click to expand...

2007 offer, now 5 billion years


----------



## Zephod

Hi Simon and welcome , Abandon hope because thats how it all starts


----------



## pg tips

Welcome Simon, what part of lincs are you?

I've been thinking of a wall mounted sun dial for the front of the house for ages now, do you have a website?


----------



## simonlincs

pg tips said:


> Welcome Simon, what part of lincs are you?
> 
> I've been thinking of a wall mounted sun dial for the front of the house for ages now, do you have a website?


Hi Paul, I make plates to install in lawns, very simple website www.timestandsstill.co.uk, thanks

South Lincs, Nr Grantham


----------



## pg tips

Ah I see, I can see how schools would like them :thumbsp:

We seem to be getting quite a few of us around south Lincs / North Cambs now


----------



## mach 0.0013137

pg tips said:


> Ah I see, I can see how schools would like them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We seem to be getting quite a few of us around south Lincs / North Cambs now


I suspect you & Jase have been adding something to the local water supply









Welcome to the forum Simon


----------



## PhilM

Hi Simon, welcome to the forum and great result for getting hold of the very rare RLT 36


----------



## simonlincs

some pictures, thanks PG for the photo tips posting, just need to keep trying,

the postie delivered my 36, thanks Alas and its previous owner for looking after it so well












































my current quartz watch



















Simon


----------



## jasonm

You did a great job avoiding reflections in those face on shots


----------



## Bladerunner

simonlincs said:


>


Great pics of a gorgeous watch Simon.


----------



## simonlincs

Latest addition

and I adore the scratch, as it means I can wear it, (as the 36 was the first born so to speak, i have yet to actually put it on, sad i know). It also seems to have amazing accuracy.










Simon


----------



## Alas

simonlincs said:


> Latest addition
> 
> and I adore the scratch, as it means I can wear it, (as the 36 was the first born so to speak, i have yet to actually put it on, sad i know). It also seems to have amazing accuracy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simon


Hi Simon

Like the Nettuno - very unusual hour batons.

Alasdair


----------



## GaryH

Welcome Simon.

Cheers

Gary


----------

